# Is something wrong with this tetra?



## Atom (Sep 17, 2014)

I just did a water change last night and woke up to a neon tetra with a white bump on its face. It doesn't really look fluffy, but I was wondering if it was a bacterial infection? I've separated the fish into another tank for now just in case, but I'll attach some pictures to see what you guys think.

Sorry for the quality. It was hard to get good focus on the fish as it was moving really fast. I can maybe get better pics later if these really aren't good enough.

Thanks to anyone who can help out!


----------



## Pruss (Nov 25, 2014)

It's hard to say without a clear look at the discoloured spot.

That having been said, I think you're wise to quarantine the fish. Have there been any other changes to your tank other than the water change? New fish? New plants? New anything?

I think I'd be preemptively treating the fish while you have it in quarantine. In the past I've had good luck with Melafix. You could also consider meth blue if you're thinking fungus.

$0.02 in the bucket.

-- Pat


----------



## Bullet (Apr 19, 2014)

It does look like a fungal infection of some sort 
Or it could have brushed against a rock or branch and damaged itself 
QT and monitor is best advice I can give you


----------



## Pruss (Nov 25, 2014)

I'm with Bullet. I was thinking that the tetra might have bumped or injured itself somehow. Injury or fungal infection, QT, observation and readily available treatment is a good thing. 

-- Pat


----------



## Atom (Sep 17, 2014)

Thanks for responding. I'll attach another pic that's slightly in focus, but probably still not good enough to see the problem. 

It's currently in a tank with 2 small minnows, which I tried to catch, but failed to. I'll try to remove the minnows again, but I don't want to stress out the fish too much. 

The newest additions to my main tank were the neons themselves (added Dec 7th, 2014) and a rock I put in two days ago. The rock had been soaking for a while, but I removed it from the tank now just in case. All the other fish look fine for now and the neon still looks vibrant, active, and has an appetite. 

I'll follow the advice of monitoring it for now. What treatments would you recommend for fungal vs. a physical injury?

Thank you for the responses thus far.


----------



## Pruss (Nov 25, 2014)

Honestly, whether it's a wound, fungal, or bacterial... I'd use Melafix. I've had really good results over the years.

http://www.bigalscanada.com/features/articles/data/melafix.html

-- Pat


----------



## Atom (Sep 17, 2014)

Got it  thanks for the advice! It seems like a good thing to have around regardless in case anything else happens.


----------



## Pruss (Nov 25, 2014)

Totally.

-- Pat


----------



## Bullet (Apr 19, 2014)

Pruss said:


> Honestly, whether it's a wound, fungal, or bacterial... I'd use Melafix. I've had really good results over the years.
> 
> http://www.bigalscanada.com/features/articles/data/melafix.html
> 
> -- Pat


+1 Agree with this course of action


----------



## Atom (Sep 17, 2014)

Thanks for the confirmation  I haven't gotten any Melafix yet :\ I'm trying to get some as soon as possible, at latest by Friday. I'm still keeping an eye on the tetra and it seems to be as active as it was yesterday.

It could very well be a physical injury now that I think about it. It could've gotten spooked by the siphon during the water change and ran into something. 

I have a few other questions if it's not too much trouble:

1.) Do I have to add charcoal to the filter to remove the Melafix after treatment or will the 25% water change as recommended in the Big Al's article suffice?

2.) After the treatment is over, I may add some shrimp to that tank. I've read conflicting information on whether or not the medication is safe for shrimp. Does anyone have any experience on this?

Thanks again and sorry for the trouble.


----------



## Pruss (Nov 25, 2014)

Atom said:


> Thanks for the confirmation  I haven't gotten any Melafix yet :\ I'm trying to get some as soon as possible, at latest by Friday. I'm still keeping an eye on the tetra and it seems to be as active as it was yesterday.
> 
> It could very well be a physical injury now that I think about it. It could've gotten spooked by the siphon during the water change and ran into something.
> 
> ...


How big is your tank?


----------



## Atom (Sep 17, 2014)

The main tank is 20 gallons and the temporary quarantine tank is 5.5 gallons. Not ideal, but that's all I've got at the moment D:


----------



## Pruss (Nov 25, 2014)

I didn't find that Melafix lingered in any negative way. I'm guessing that post treatment water changes will be fine. 

-- Pat


----------



## Bullet (Apr 19, 2014)

Don't run charcoal while adding medication because the charcoal will strip out the meds and defeat the purpose


----------



## Atom (Sep 17, 2014)

Got it, thanks for the clarification/reassurance


----------



## Ninjakat (Jan 28, 2015)

Atom said:


> I just did a water change last night and woke up to a neon tetra with a white bump on its face. It doesn't really look fluffy, but I was wondering if it was a bacterial infection? I've separated the fish into another tank for now just in case, but I'll attach some pictures to see what you guys think.
> 
> Sorry for the quality. It was hard to get good focus on the fish as it was moving really fast. I can maybe get better pics later if these really aren't good enough.
> 
> Thanks to anyone who can help out!


Hi there! I know I'm a new member although I did study some fish diseases in school (veterinary technician) and I remember Cotton wool disease, wondering if this is it? :S Don't quote me on that just a suggestion.

_"Treatment for cotton wool disease includes salt baths or the antifungal agent phenoxyethanol. In some instances, the entire tank is treated, but if individual infections are present, treating the fish in a separate hospital tank is preferable. Individual topical application of the antifungal and antibacterial agent Gentian Violet is also a treatment option._"


----------



## Atom (Sep 17, 2014)

Thanks for the info I appreciate the response! I'm not sure if it's cotton wool disease. It could be  it doesn't look as fluffy as some of the pictures I've seen. 

The white-ish area has gone down in size now and the fish is still acting normally so I think it's recovering for now. Will update if things change.


----------



## Bullet (Apr 19, 2014)

The white-ish area has gone down in size now and the fish is still acting normally so I think it's recovering for now. Will update if things change.[/QUOTE]

Good stuff !


----------



## Ninjakat (Jan 28, 2015)

I'm thinking it was the beginning stages but I'm glad your fishie is doing much better


----------



## Atom (Sep 17, 2014)

So far so good  thanks to those who responded! I want to transfer the fish back to the main tank, but I'm trying to be patient. Better safe than sorry I suppose.


----------



## Bullet (Apr 19, 2014)

As we say in the reef tank hobby, nothing happens quickly so patience is the key 
Yes better to be safe than sorry


----------

